# newbie



## jbk (Sep 27, 2017)

newbie here wanting to say hey. I'm glad I found this forum with people who actually HUNT their vizsla. I'm located in southern California so hunting is kinda taboo and using a dog is horrible. anyway this is my 2 year old vizsla Boudreaux. we train almost every weekend (I think we have missed 2 weekends this year. we hunt some here in southern california, but the bulk of our hunting is in mexico. 1st pic was a quick 4 hour hunt in Mexico and 2nd is of my dog and son in law, 1st field at day break. all pointed flushed and retrieved.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 
A few of us hunt with our dogs.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

texasred said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> A few of us hunt with our dogs.




Welcome! 

It really is fun to watch them do what they were bred to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

YAY!!!!! 
Where in So. Calif are you?? We are in Lomita, Torrance, Redondo Beach area... 
I would love to hear some of your hunting stories... I had my last V trained, and there is a hunt club here in the so. bay, but have not connected with it/ they hunt out in the canyon country area. 
I now have a wirehair V, he was trained by his previous owner at a young age, but I have never had him out. I have only owned him for 2 months. He stalks everything, and holds an amazing point... but as my trainer says... everything ain't birds!
Welcome


----------



## jbk (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm in escondido, a little further south. I got my V from mudbone kennels. David the breeder is a great guy. he breeds hunting dogs. I put that people actually hunt their dogs because when I was calling breeders I actually had a lady refuse to sell me a dog because I was gunna hunt him. she said she bread show dogs and wouldnt sell to a hunter. I just asked arent they hunting dogs though? anyway when I found David i asked him first if he bread hunting or show dogs...he said "I'm sure there is a show dog in my lines but we aren't real proud of it, we breed hunters." lol.
he has helped along with Boudreaux training. he breeds birds for training also so it's easy to get pigeon, chukar, and pheasant. my boy is good on chukar and pheasant but loves quail..to the point that when we hunt MX that we can be looking for pheasant and if there is a quail near he is after it, not a bad problem i guess. he has come along way in 2 years, he is steady to point and flush. likes to break on shot. again not a real bad problem to have.
I'm amazed at the dogs drive and stamina.
we hunt the dogs pretty hard in MX. it's usually 5 hours then lunch then another 5 or so hours. if it's real hot we will rotate dogs, but if it's not to bad we will run them all. my V is going hard long after the other 
dogs are tired out and needing a break. even when he is kenneled for a break. he usually get water and after about 5 min he is fussing to get back in the hunt. 
I agree with your dogs trainer, there is also a huge difference between cage raised training birds and wild. the dogs learn alot on wild birds...the one thing my trainer told me is "the first season belongs to the dog" I didn't realize what that meant till the first season. lots of mistakes and opportunities for the dog to learn.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, Thank you for the great read... You have a very lucky pup!! I really enjoy reading the hunt stories, The dogs are so happy !
I actually got my second V after watching bird training video's on this forum. One of the Forum members " Reeka the Vizsla" had posted some great stuff. We Trained our pup Fergy and he was doing really well when my hubby started to show signs of Alzheimer... we had to stop with the guns. 
I do hope to continue Zeke's (my WHV will be 3 in Nov.) training one of these days, even if it is just to take a fun day out at Prado with the pigeons. 
I do hope you continue to share your hunt experiences and pictures, it is one of the facets of Vizsla's we used to see a lot on this Forum, and has sadly dwindled.
These are pictures of Fergy, he was around 1 year... he is 4 now. He did get to go Hunting this past January, it was his first time with Pheasant ... He Loved it
naturally.


----------



## jbk (Sep 27, 2017)

prado is a nice place I went once with some friends. sometimes we go to San Jacinto but normally we go up to Cleveland national Forrest near Julian. I know not everyone likes hunting and situations arise but since having my V I have come to believe it's sad to not let them hunt in some capacity. even if it's just pigeons at prado. these dogs seem happiest in the field working. 
my dog go hit by a rattler at the beginning of summer. after he was out of hospital my wife asked if I was scared to hunt him now. I told he yes a Little but it isn't fair to not let him do what he was made, trained and loves to do simply because I'm afraid of him getting bit. she was happy to hear it and agreed ,which was shocking since she has been in a vet tech for 20 years and use to not like hunting.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rattle snakes are a significant danger here in my area. I take the dogs to Palos Verdes nearly every day to hike the canyons and trails, just for their exercise. I have only run face on once. Fortunately the snake was basking and not coiled up... I was able to get the dogs leashed and controlled before they got to interested. I had my first V avoidance trained by a professional because we were spending a lot of time in Acton and the snakes were many. She died of Valley Fever at 2 1/2. We did vaccinate Fergy... I guess since you pup has been bitten, he now has some immunity, and maybe even his own avoidance training. Very scary. I'm so glad he survived.


----------



## jbk (Sep 27, 2017)

i wish he had immunity but no. I read some post on here about vaccines and 2 people got kinda heated so it was locked. I kinda wanted to respond to that post cause after he got bit I became a huge believer in vaccine. he has gotten vaccine since he was old enough to get it. he get vaccinated 4 times a year. it's the highest dose cause he is most succeptable to snake bites. the vaccine works on a graph if that makes since after the 1st booster the dog is at the height of protection for 3 month (this is plenty for normal dogs it lasts most of snake season). after 3 month the protection tapers off. hince the 4 times a year. keeping him protected all year. this is on red rocks website. I have read on here that people say some dogs die from vaccine. this is most likely true to a extent. they die from bad reactions to vaccine, just like any vaccine can cause. it sucks but it happens. this is from a get bet and my wife a 20 yeat vet tech, not reading on internet. people also say that there is not written proof that it works. I contacted red rock after his bite to simply say thank you personally and I asked them why there is no test results on animals. i was told by Beth Coelho (she is a higher up at company ,I can't remember her title) that the fda requirements for animal testing is that the dogs have to be put down after testing and the owner refuses to do that.
people think that the vaccine immunizes the dog from the vein and thats wrong. it helps fight the venom and gives you more time to seek medical and aids in recovery. my dog was bit in the front right leg, most likey a passing bite. he didn't even know what got him. he was bit about 3:00 pm. my wife did administer fluids and some other meds to help but we didn't get him to ER until about 8 pm. i will post pics of his paw at ER so you can see minimal swelling. also a pic of 24 hrs later (please excuse the Boudreaux bits. we were documenting for medical and he isn't bashful) 
at the ER the DR. was amazed at the minimal swelling and wanted to run blood. she said he absolutely took on venom but his body was fighting it. she said anti venom was not necessary at this point but was a good idea to be safe. we agreed. he spent 1 night in hospital (don't think he minded as all he the techs loved him and coul dnt get over his eyes). I called at 5am the next day to come see him before work. I got there and the lady said "he is ready to go. he walked out (ran to.me actually) and seemed his normal self. he got a week off to relax and after a week he was dieing to hunt so we did water work till he could het vaccinated again. his results have changed a few people i hunt with minds. again it isn't a cure all, I carry a snake bite kit with fluids and meds as well as 1st aid stuff when i hunt. I also have one at camp in Mexico. I agree that everyone should do their own research, but do research. don't just research to make you feel better about you for drawn conclusion. i did get info for from all sides. the bad the good and alot of first hand info, his vet, my wife and others. **** I even questioned the producer after it saved my dogs tail. I am a firm believer and to any one who says there is no proof, here it is. anyone who is seriously opposed, asked their creditials for their decision. I bet most will say I read a study on the internet.
I will be happy to provide the research documents from Beth at red rock if people would like also.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry we had to lock that post. 
Some posts turn into a heated argument, instead of a exchange of information, and ideas.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well it seems that since jbk and I seem to have the same issues, concerns, and solutions... and Thank you jbk for the sharing of the research you have done, I find it very interesting and useful. I can see by the reaction to the bite area your pup did really well... We can go back to hunting and birds.
jbk, do you have any awesome recipes for the birds you shot? I know TR shared recipe for Quail a while back that made my mouth water... I wish I had written it down, or maybe I can search and find it. Maybe stuffed with a pepper and wrapped in bacon? My hubby's daughter and husband hunt in Northern Calif. at a hunt club and get a number of Pheasant, they turn them into sausage, it is delicious, but seems like a bit of a waste of the bird to me. But that said, I am not the one doing the work of cleaning and preparing the birds for consumption, I just get to enjoy the end results. I have a lot to learn about that. When I was a kid, my dad would bring home dove, clean them and we would eat the breast... they were very small, there were 5 of us, so most of the time we would only get a taste. My hubby was a kid in MN and hunted to help his family survive. He is the one who gave me my first taste of Pheasant, cooked one for Thanksgiving one year. My brother lives on 80 acres in Apple Valley and says there is a lot of Quail this year, It would be delightful to get some of them on the table... if they just weren't so DARN cute!!


----------

